# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  tiny little bugs

## huntermj

I'm hoping someone can help me out. I'm trying indoor vegetable gardening this year using an 1 earth box and 1 homemade earth box. Yesterday i noticed these tiny tiny tiny white bugs or something on the plastic cover. I don't think they even have legs as there just seem to bounce around. I have no idea what they are and if they will grow into something i don't want in my plants or house. The tomato plants are going great everything else not so much. the bugs are not in the box with the tomato plants only in the box with cucumbers. I bought the potting soil at the local home depot. if that helps. the tomato plants are in potting soil bought at a gardening store its there house blend.


Thanks, Jim

----------


## nell67

Kind of sounds like aphids,although aphids do have legs,but without a picture,really hard to tell.

----------


## huntermj

Their too small to take a picture. I can barly see them, if they did not bounce around i would have thought they a little bit of dust.

----------


## crashdive123

They could be any number of small insects or mites in varying stages (instars) of development.  If you don't want to use an insecticide to protect your plants, you can try a mild soap and water spray solution.

----------


## huntermj

Thanks for the info. I just gave the little buggers a spray like you suggested. if that doesn't work i may round up a few and bring them to the garden place.
Any other ideas would be appreciated.

----------


## crashdive123

Soap is very effective on quite a few insects.  They breathe through little holes called spiracles.  The soapy solution gets in them and they smother.

----------


## ClayPick

You might have Springtails. They like damp places.

----------


## huntermj

I just checked on my little friends and nothing moving. so it seems to have worked. Should i continue to spray daily, weekly just when i see them?

Whats a springtail?


And thanks for the help,  Jim

----------


## crashdive123

Regular maintenance is a good idea.  You are not spraying anything harmful to you or the plant when you use mild soap and water.  Dedpending on the insect, there could be thousands of eggs.  Check the underside of the leaves - important to spray there too.  The soap/water mix will not stop the eggs from hatching.

----------


## MCBushbaby

*Springtails*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Aphids (plant lice)*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*White Flies*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*psyllids larvae*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I'm not a bug or garden expert.  I just took your question to google

----------


## Madrox

so when you say soap\water mix are we talking a few drops to a gallon or what type of mixture? Also are we talking dish soap or something else?

I have a similar problem with indoor plants and some pests I'd like to get rid of.

----------


## crashdive123

Dish soap works fine (there are some soaps sold in garden supply stores specifically for this).  I mix about one half to one ounce of dish soap in a 32 ounce sprayer (put the water in first).  Some insects are easily removed with just a heavy mist from your garden hose.  Either way, make sure you also spray the underside of the leaves.

----------


## doc mike

diatomateous earth might work- sprinkle a bit around-helps with fleas etc too

----------


## crashdive123

Good suggestion Doc Mike.  How about jumping on over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------

